# Our dear precious Bianca.. Our hearts ache.. Rip my baby B.



## DebG0725 (Mar 2, 2013)

Last Sunday we lost our precious Bianca, (baby B). I am having such a hard time with her being gone, I want to see her playing, I want to feel her soft fur, I miss her terribly! Our little girl had all the freedom she could ever want, she was our baby. She had free roam of the entire house if she wanted, she would go in and out of her cage as she pleased... We had her lid set up to where it was a little ramp for her to go up and down into her cage. She chose to drink out of her favorite pink water bowl that we had set up on the kitchen floor, along with a little bowl of food. My older sister nic named her diva, and she knew it well.. I am having guilt and tons of "what if's"... I know my baby girl needed this last surgery and she was going on 2 and a half years old. Were we wrong for putting her through another surgery? She did so well with the others that we felt she could do good again... But that's not it, there was a terrible accident that lead to our little girl getting synced! Why did I take her that day, would it have been different if I waited a tad longer... Her surgery was on a Wednesday, we brought her home Friday and she left being in her daddy's arms last Sunday, one week... The pain is excruciating, I miss her so much!!!! I hope our baby girl forgives us..... We love you Baby B!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave her a very full life & I am sure that meant everything to her. She knows how much you loved her & that you always did what you thought was best for her. I hope your memories of your great times together will bring you many smiles in the days to come.


----------



## DebG0725 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you poodlepalooza.. She was the sweetest little girl. I am just happy to know we captured her life in many many pictures and videos. I did a typo earlier and it's not allowing me to edit. I meant to say our baby girl got singed. :-( should have never happened! But if I can discourage people from having laser surgery done to their little babies I will do so in a heartbeat! Our vet gave us just pros and no cons to this surgery.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss and sorry that your intro to this forum was on such a sad note.

I am sure that there are happier times ahead!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

very sorry for your loss 
please take comfort in the fact that you gave her the BEST life she could have possibly had. if only they lived as long as humans...
i'm sure she is saying "thanks for everything, i had a blast!"


----------



## DebG0725 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks every one, it truly means a lot... this has been one of the hardest things to deal with in a long time... I am hoping it gets easier.


----------



## Oncegoneinsane (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for ur loss I lost one of my babies on march 7th


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DebG0725 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss as well. How are you dealing with it?


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss...they don't live nearly as long as they deserve. *hugs*


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I am sure that she led a full and happy life with you.


----------

